# Why does she do this? Snow shovel



## SPGem (Jul 28, 2014)

She is my first dog and 8 months old. When I shovel snow, she barks, growls at the shovel, jumps at it, and she will bite it if she gets the chance.

Is she playing? Or jealous trying to get my attention? Sincerely upset at the shovel?

My husband says she is playing. Her tail does some wagging and she does seem playful when she goes at it. but it's different than her usual play behavior. She rarely growls when playing unless really wound up. 

Just curious to better understand her. Thanks!


----------



## PoodleFoster (May 25, 2013)

Hi
My dogs HATE the vacuum cleaner. I have to put them in kennels to run the vacuum!
Now we are dealing with getting upset about the corn broom! I can't win!
They never are around a snow shovel, so don't know what they would do with it.
My dogs are all seniors now, but are getting worse with age!
good luck


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

My working bred dogs can get rather intense while playing with shovels, brooms, etc. In their case, it's sort of a prey drive/herding thing. I have a video somewhere of a 7 week old Kelpie puppy 'helping' me sweep the deck. She almost manages to yank it away from me. She may have been about 5-6 pounds at the time. 
It's a strong play or prey drive that triggers it, usually. Keep her far away from lawn mowers and weed eaters. Learned that the hard way, too. My Aussie tried to herd the lawn mower. I wasn't expecting that and we got lucky that she didn't get hurt, but I know a GSD that didn't fair too well against a chain saw.


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

My theory is my dogs hate to see me do work. They "kill" the vacuum. They attack the broom. They try to liberate cleaning rags from my hands. They dip their years in the open can of paint... 

Attached is a picture of Sherlock "helping" me clean the garage and a blury one of Shasta helping clean the shower. You dog is just telling you to put down the shovel - it will melt on its own.


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hemi is a year old now and loves to 'help' me shovel snow. I think your puppy is playing and maybe a little more wild than normal due to the cold weather.


----------



## Newmum (Jan 2, 2014)

She's probably just playing but could also be anxious of the 'new thing'

This video is good for broom/ vacuum training, it'd be the same idea with the shovel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlZmJlllP7Y


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

That's a great new toy you are playing with mommy. Can I play too? Can I help you with Mr. Shovel? That vacuum cleaner makes aggressive noises when you hold on to it. I think I'd better show it who's boss around here. Hey! Mr. Vacuum likes to play!!
Eric.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I agree with Eric. Penny loves to play the protector role when I vacuum. I've had three Spoos, each with very different personalities, and very different reactions to the vacuum. The unflappable Roxy with her extreme confidence couldn't care less what this loud thing was doing. The tightly wound and somewhat fearful Beau would be on a different floor before the vacuum was even plugged in and Penny the ever playful party girl just wants to have fun and play play play. 

Like others have said, your girl is just playing. Take some video, those puppy antics won't last for ever.

Rick


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I agree - she is just playing. Our girl attacks the snow as it is thrown.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I think she's playing and she's over-reacting perhaps. I know when Chanter gets barky it leads to accidental nipping so we don't let him over-react. Bare in mind I am no expert!

Chanter hates the vacuum but I think it's the noise so he simply leaves the vicinity. He used to be quite scared of the broom but now it doesn't bother him.


----------



## SPGem (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks! I feel better to think it really does sound like play. I've been shoveling extra to entertain her, so I don't want to be stressing her out or upsetting her.

She does leave it alone and do her own thing after awhile. If I bring it to a new spot, she usually comes back for more fun.

She used to bark non stop at the vaccuum and lunge at it. Unrelated to puppy, it broke, and we had to get a new one, so when I was assembling it, I had her with me and put treats on it / around it for her. She barks when I first turn it on. Then I touch her and pet her, giver her attention with my free hand while I start vacuuming, and she stops barking and leaves it alone. :amen:


----------



## Bizzeemamanj (Apr 14, 2014)

Cooper is another pup who loves to help with all the household chores - inside and out. Running after the vacuum cleaner and barking, bowing, waggling. The broom, the mop, the snow shovel. The funniest thing is none of them hold any interest to him when they are "inert", so it must be a prey drive thing. The vacuum turned off and sitting there hold no appeal at all.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How you describe her, I would have to agree with Border Kelpie. 

When I use my dust mop to sweep my hardwood floors, Matisse, especially follows it around and sometimes wants to bite at it. BUT he doesn't get wound up or intense about it...doesn't bark, but sometimes his little tail gets waggy. He's mildly silly. It's like he's just curious and wants something to do. He mostly just slows my progress and gets in the way. But I don't have the heart to put him out of the way so I just go very slowly. lol. 

With the vacuum cleaner, if any of my 3 fearless dogs are lying down on the carpet, they don't move unless I get very close. I usually put them in their ex pen for that because they might get sucked up into the vacuum cleaner. :afraid: So with these types of things, their prey drive doesn't seem to be kicked into action.


----------

